# NRA is loosing money?



## Steven (Oct 30, 2017)

Saw a liberal media report about the NRA losing money. Then did some searching and found other articals mostly liberal news media saying they are also loosing money. Not sure if it's fake news as if it is fake news it's only gonna get out more people to sign up to help fund them right? Either way what does everybody think are they starting to fade? Are you a member, and are you going to try to get anybody else to sign up or are all your friends and family already signed up?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

There is no chance I will re-join the NRA as long as Ted Nugent is on the board of directors and as long as instructors have such limited ways to impact curriculums.

Not to mention the way they waste money. Did you know that you're paying for my instructor creds each year? Haven't been a member in several years, but as long as I participate in two NRA classes, they send me a nice, new card every year.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Lost me when they went AWOl the entire northeast USA.

Scott Brown vs Lieathata LiZZE Warren? 

Where was NRA? AWOL!!! FE'em


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I won't sign up. They know why 'cause I've already told them why. And I'm not going to get into that here. But they won't get my money until they make 'that' change.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

So, you all won't join and support our rights.
You all sure like the rights tho huh??
Effing freeloaders!!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Tango2X said:


> So, you all won't join and support our rights.
> You all sure like the rights tho huh??
> Effing freeloaders!!


Please stop assuming I'm not supporting our rights. It makes you look silly because you're flat-out wrong.

I merely have chosen not to join the organization. Isn't THAT my right as well? I've joined other organizations that support our rights... the NRA doesn't have a monopoly in that arena.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Tango2X said:


> So, you all won't join and support our rights.
> You all sure like the rights tho huh??
> Effing freeloaders!!


Up set a little?

So am I. NRA has been AWOL. AWOL. AWOL, in the Northeast USA. *For decades, but they want my money!*.

Join GOA, they are NO BULLSHIT. Won't F U over like NRA


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> There is no chance I will re-join the NRA as long as Ted Nugent is on the board of directors and as long as instructors have such limited ways to impact curriculums.
> 
> Not to mention the way they waste money. Did you know that you're paying for my instructor creds each year? Haven't been a member in several years, but as long as I participate in two NRA classes, they send me a nice, new card every year.


If any of us loose our gun rights to legislation or court fiat your part of the problem as well as others whom decide to do nothing. I have issues with NRA too but they are the big fish. You could also chose to support GOA, NAGR or another or multiple other second amendment organizations. I know many are ticked at the NRA. Think twice before cutting your nose off. GOA, NAGR and the rest do not have the clout of the NRA and are basically left alone by the left for that reason.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Camel923 said:


> If any of us loose our gun rights to legislation or court fiat your part of the problem as well as others whom decide to do nothing.


Oh, good!

That means that when we _gain_ rights, I get part of the credit! Thank you! We've been steadily gaining rights, and it''s good to be appreciated!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Oh, good!
> 
> That means that when we _gain_ rights, I get part of the credit! Thank you! We've been steadily gaining rights, and it''s good to be appreciated!


Really? What rights have we gained?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Denton said:


> Really? What rights have we gained?


You haven't heard about the 28th through 35th Amendments? :vs_whistle:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> You haven't heard about the 28th through 35th Amendments? :vs_whistle:


I guess I slept through them. Not surprising, really.

Keep in mind that an amendment doesn't mean the protecting of a right. It just means a change in the constitution.


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

I joined over a decade ago, when they were offering a life member ship that you could make $25 payments every quarter. Of course they still send things asking for money. I haven't sent any in. I do enjoy the American Rifleman... would enjoy being their staff photographer, but I don't want to live in northern VA again. Like them or not, they are our largest national voice. Not saying they are perfect, I'm surely not perfect. If I had more money to spare, I'd join those other two organizations if I thought it would help.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> Oh, good!
> 
> That means that when we _gain_ rights, I get part of the credit! Thank you! We've been steadily gaining rights, and it''s good to be appreciated!


If your contributing to and/or working with a second amendment organization and a victory occurs then yes you get a share of the credit.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Tango2X said:


> So, you all won't join and support our rights.
> You all sure like the rights tho huh??
> Effing freeloaders!!


I'd like to hear more from you @Tango2X about how not becoming a member of the NRA is not supporting a "right"?


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Spot on, Camel!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

350,000 new NRA members this calendar year alone?

https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2018/09/19/magazine-numbers-suggest-nra-has-added-hundreds-thousands-new-members/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.462dd96f41da


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Full disclosure I am a lifetime NRA member, I have a second yearly NRA subscription, NAGR member and GOA member. How much do you spend shooting and such and what are dues? Belonging to at least on is what two boxes of ammo?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Camel923 said:


> Belonging to at least on is what two boxes of ammo?


The ammo is a better buy, it will help make it possible to shoot.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> The ammo is a better buy, it will help make it possible to shoot.


Not if you allow that right to be nullified.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I just signed up as a lifetime member. I love Ted Nugent btw, great singer and good politics.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Full disclosure I am a lifetime NRA member, I have a second yearly NRA subscription, NAGR member and GOA member. How much do you spend shooting and such and what are dues? Belonging to at least on is what two boxes of ammo?


Ditto


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

KUSA said:


> I just signed up as a lifetime member. I love Ted Nugent btw, great singer and good politics.


.......


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> You haven't heard about the 28th through 35th Amendments? :vs_whistle:


Amendment XXVIINo law, varying the compensation for the services of the Senators and Representatives, shall take effect, until an election of Representatives shall have intervened.

There is the last Amendment listed at Cornell Law, are you being ironic? If you are, please quit it, irony gives me headaches. I just don't get irony, I just don't get it.
https://www.law.cornell.edu/constitution


​


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Ditto


Full disclosure; A Watchman bought a membership in Yours Truly' s name. :vs_shake:


----------

